# New wax sealer



## sparrow75 (Jan 6, 2014)

Stopped at a local flea market on the way home tonight  and found this jar.  My 3rd wax sealer to date.  I especially like it because its from KY Glas Works and I'm in KY.  Its aprox 9 5/8" tall and 4 1/2"wide at base. Few, questions.  Would this had been used for home canning or comercial goods?.  Approx. date?  What size is this called, 1/2 gal?  Is this size common? Thanks!


----------



## deenodean (Jan 7, 2014)

Nice pick-up! They only come in QT's and HG's...Redbook # 1446...


----------



## sparrow75 (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks deenodean, good info.  I  did some quick online searches and came up with 1850-1855 on the date range since it looks like KYGW started in 1850 and changed their name in 1855?  Also, it appears these were used for home canning as well.


----------



## DavidW (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi sparrow75,Your jar was made by Kentucky Glass Works Company (1879-c.1887) also of Louisville, but not the original Kentucky Glass Works from the 1850-1855 period. I've been trying to correct that misinformation that was started by Julian Toulouse back in the early 1970s in his reference book  *BOTTLE MAKERS AND THEIR MARKS, *and continues to be repeated by other authors to this day.  Both the _KY.G.W_. and _KY.G.W.CO_. marks were actually used on fruit jars made in the 1879-1887 time period, not the 1850s.  When you have some free time please check out my webpage article on that company at http://GlassBottleMarks.com .  Thanks and take care!David Whitten


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 12, 2015)

I have a few wax seller jars.  The thing that fascinates me - is when the cup shaped rings were pressed onto the broken off jar tops.  RED Matthews


----------

